# vendre des livres sur Ipad



## bilou57 (5 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

je ne suis pas un adepte du Mac ou d'Apple, mais leur dernier joujou attire mon attention.

Pour faire court, je suis éditeur et je me demande ce que je dois faire pour proposer mes livres sur l'iBook store...

merci de m'orienter en ce qui reste très flou pour moi à cet instant..


----------



## MacSedik (5 Avril 2010)

Bonjour, 

Alors l'iBook Store permet de vendre des livres au format ePub, mais est disponible pour le moment qu'aux USA. dans les autres pays y compris la France il devrait être dispo. durant l'été, Apple n'a pas précisé plus. si vous êtes éditeur je ne sais pas comment ça marche surtout que pour le moment Apple négocie plus avec les grands nom de l'édition : Hachette, MacMillan, Pinguin, Harpers... mais en France, il y a que Hachette éditions (selon les rumeurs).
Pour les autres éditeurs on n'en sait pas plus (personnellement je ne suis pas expert de la question), mais Apple devrait réitérer l'expérience de l'Appstore en acceptant toute catégories d'éditeurs (ils ont d'ailleurs proposé des livres du projet gutenberg). 

Un lien.


----------



## twinworld (7 Avril 2010)

c'est un peu dommage que les tests et les vidéos mises en ligne par les journalistes américains ne parlent pas de la fonctionnalité qui permet de lire. 

Elle me paraît essentielle sur l'iPad, puisque le joujou est présenté comme un moyen de rebooster la presse écrite et le monde de l'édition. Or, j'ai pas encore vu de test sur comment on achète un bouquin, comment c'est présenté en ligne, comment est-ce qu'on fait pour charger ses propres documents. 

Est-ce qu'on doit passer par iTunes pou synchroniser, même pour les documents pdf (ce qui serait top) ? Est-ce qu'on va devoir continuer d'utiliser les multiples applications lecteurs de pdf et autres formats (qui n'étaient pas toujours très stables) ?


----------



## MacSedik (8 Avril 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> c'est un peu dommage que les tests et les vidéos mises en ligne par les journalistes américains ne parlent pas de la fonctionnalité qui permet de lire.



[YOUTUBE]yEus8wy9qTU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## twinworld (8 Avril 2010)

> Vous devriez donner des points disco à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à MacSedik.


Merci, démo très intéressante. 

Il semblerait donc que la philosophie soit d'avoir une application de lecture par distributeur. Ce qui veut dire qu'il faudra aussi avoir une application de lecture pour ses propres documents pdf, doc, Excel, etc...

merci encore.


----------

